# Aggressive bitch after her first season



## Spikenroxy (Dec 19, 2014)

I'll try and hive as much information as I can 

Roxy is a cross english/French mastiff
Spike is a French mastiff ddb

I have had roxy since last Christmas from a pup at 12 weeks. Spike was introduced in June, not a rescue per se but he is 3 well socialised and was vetted for a week with a behaviourist who had 6 other ddb's. The behaviourist said he passed with flying colours on everything from socialising to recall.
Everything has been fine, no issues, until now. 

Roxy had her first season starting beginning of October.

For the last two weeks she has become very aggressive towards spike. Initially over food, but now he can just walk into a room and she goes for him. There has been blood. We have had to pull them apart. There is a wound on his cheek.

I have them separated all tge time now, but have tried feeding separately, and putting roxy in kitchen everytime it occurred. 

I HAVE NOT AND WILL NOT TRY VIOLENCE 

I think it's a phantom

I'm looking for any homeopathic remedies or suggestions of diet that will help ease the symptoms so I can reintroduce and start to build up their relationship again whilst I'm off work over Christmas.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I only ever had one bitch who had phantom pregnancies before she was spayed.

I never gave her medication.

Is your bitch showing any signs of a phantom? Is she drinking more, wanting to eat more, sometimes reluctant to go for a walk or nesting/digging or possessive over squeaky toys?


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't know much about phantom pregnancies, but isn't it a little late? I thought phantom pregnancies occurred within 2 months of a season.

Neither changes of diet nor magical potions will help sort this out.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

What does your vet think?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Old Shep said:


> I don't know much about phantom pregnancies, but isn't it a little late? I thought phantom pregnancies occurred within 2 months of a season.
> 
> Neither changes of diet nor magical potions will help sort this out.


'No, there are no magical potions, but actually, diet, or rather the amount of it, can play a part in helping a bitch who is having a phantom.

Often, bitches will drink more, want to eat more and carry round and nest with squeaky toys.

With my bitch, I fed her only her normal amount, didn't allow her to drink excessively, removed all toys and anything she could nest with and doubled her exercise.

That used to work for her.

There are medications, available from a vet, that are used to treat phantoms. I'm not saying there is anything wrong with those, just that a more natural method worked for my bitch.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Old Shep said:


> I don't know much about phantom pregnancies, but isn't it a little late? I thought phantom pregnancies occurred within 2 months of a season.
> 
> Neither changes of diet nor magical potions will help sort this out.


Within 2 months of the fertile period, which can add another 2 weeks onto that, if you count from the start of the season. So rather late if the aggression has just started, but from other posts, hasn't it been going on for a little while now?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Spikenroxy said:


> I'll try and hive as much information as I can
> 
> Roxy is a cross english/French mastiff
> Spike is a French mastiff ddb
> ...


With the time scale post season, I would agree a phantom could well be the most likely, they can become clingy and possessive over things and it can cause changes in behaviour. Sometimes aggression.

Is she showing any signs like collecting up and/or protecting inanimate objects often toys are a favourite and treating them like surrogate puppies. Some will start to nest, and even start to produce milk. You can also get increased appetite and weight gain just like a real pregnancy too. Maybe that's why she has also become protective or resource guarding over food.

Might be worth speaking to your vet there is something called Galastop Ive never used it but it can be used for false pregnancy, uses and details below.

NOAH Compendium of Animal Medicines: Galastop 50 ¼g/ml oral solution - Uses

It is veterinary only so you would need to discuss it with your vet,

Dorwest Herbal veterinary products also do several things that can help with phantom pregnancies see link below if you want to try the more natural approach.

Phantom/False Pregnancy in Dogs & Cats | Dorwest

Natural medicine centre, also has a list of various medicines have a look on there too perhaps.

http://www.naturalmedicinecentre.co.uk/index.php/find-a-medicine


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Old Shep said:


> I don't know much about phantom pregnancies, but isn't it a little late? I thought phantom pregnancies occurred within 2 months of a season.
> 
> Neither changes of diet nor magical potions will help sort this out.


Not necessarily the stages are Pro Oestrus that lasts give or take 9 days approx, then there is Oestrus when they ovulate and can get pregnant that lasts around 9 days give or take, then comes Di-oestrus which is the stage she is in now which can last 60/90 days even. The reproductive tract is still under the influence of progesterone, which is present in the canine season pregnant or not. That's why you cant use it as a pregnancy test, you have to do a relaxin test which is unique to canine pregnancy. Di-oestrus is the common time for phantom pregnancies and uterine infections if they are going to happen normally. Its not until anoestrus at the end of di-oestrus that levels have returned to normal again and the reproductive tract is in a resting state until the next season. That's why best time to spay is at the end of diestrus too.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

SDH thanks for that.

Why do you say relaxin is unique to canines? Humans produce relaxin too, and, as far as I know, other mammals.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Old Shep said:


> SDH thanks for that.
> 
> Why do you say relaxin is unique to canines? Humans produce relaxin too, and, as far as I know, other mammals.


Maybe I didn't explain very well, I didn't mean specific to just canines, I was talking about specific in canines when they are pregnant no other time. 
Progesterone is there in a season pregnant or not so you cant use that as a canine pregnancy test, they only have relaxin present if they get/are pregnant. There is a canine pregnancy blood test that you can have done.
Following conception relaxin rises to detectable levels about 21/28 days after
although they (the lab) usually say take blood on day 28 to allow for differences in conception dates.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for that SDH. Explains it nicely.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Spikenroxy said:


> I'm looking for any homeopathic remedies or suggestions of diet that will help ease the symptoms so I can reintroduce and start to build up their relationship again whilst I'm off work over Christmas.


If it's a phantom then the aggression is a natural, hormonal driven reaction to the presence of another dog and I myself wouldn't be looking to force a closure but simply wait for nature to takes it course and for her hormones to return to a more normal level. And then and only then would I be looking at re introducing the dogs and/or looking for something to calm her.

Phantoms run their course and most dogs return to normal (but not pre sexual maturity) hormone levels in a relatively short period of time. You may notice a change in her behaviour towards your other dog anyway so i suspect spaying may be your next step.

J


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> If it's a phantom then the aggression is a natural, hormonal driven reaction to the presence of another dog and I myself wouldn't be looking to force a closure but simply wait for nature to takes it course and for her hormones to return to a more normal level. And then and only then would I be looking at re introducing the dogs and/or looking for something to calm her.
> 
> Phantoms run their course and most dogs return to normal (but not pre sexual maturity) hormone levels in a relatively short period of time. You may notice a change in her behaviour towards your other dog anyway so i suspect spaying may be your next step.
> 
> J


It could well return to normal, but in some cases the aggression can become habitual. The more opportunity for her to practice the aggression, the more likely that is to happen. Keep them apart for the time being.


----------

